# Noise depend on speed



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd start with wheel bearings.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I was going over my Medical Records when I had my C4-C5 Surgery. They used a Dremel Tool on my Spine:dazed002::dizzy:mg:


----------



## FuryMonkey (Feb 23, 2019)

obermd said:


> I'd start with wheel bearings.


This was my first thought, but the lack of grinding/vibrations and being unable to clearly discern which wheel is making the noise has me wondering if it's something else.

At least it's not an expensive part if it turns out to be some other issue.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Bad hubs don't grind or vibrate. They just get noisy. And the noise is the grind. And it's usually the right hand side. And you'll be able to tell by lifting the tire off the ground. Shake it side to side. Up and down. It'll be loose. 

If not check the left side. But the right side is the drive side. It does more work then the left side which basically just coasts most of teh time.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Find a shop with one of these to test the theory.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have a similar issue with my 2013 LT RS. I have a noise that only happens between 38 - 45 MPH(I calls it my 40 MPH indicator). Like yours,


> There's no discernible change to the handling, performance, shifting, clutch, etc


. I am not sure if it did it b4 I adjusted my rear brakes(but I noticed it after I adjusted my rear brakes) but I have replaced the tires so and turned the drums, but since I bought this car used with 49K on it already and it runs fine I don't think to much about it. Since you are looking for a solution. So like Obermd says start with the wheel bearings. Which I am planning to do when it gets warmer.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Definitely sounds like a bad wheel bearing/hub assembly. I've had two fail on my Cobalt - and they made wildly different sounds. 

One screamed like a banshee, the other was a rythmic thumping noise that got worse on usually just left turns (but sometimes right turns).


----------



## Sparky4 (May 27, 2018)

I have a 2012 Eco that had a similar issue. I took it to dealer, they said it was the transmission. In my research here and other places, I seem to recall something about the main output shaft bearing. I took it back a few months later to get it replaced, but they couldn't replicate the issue. Hasn't been a problem since. I haven't changed the transmission fluid yet, probably should soon. 

I tested the theory by putting the front of the car on jack stands, chocking the back wheels, starting the car, then shifting through all the gears. Very noticeable then. Helpful if you have a second person to video or check the location of the noise.

I could be totally wrong, but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## cyberjawn (Jun 16, 2018)

I also have a 2012 LT MT and it makes that whiny noise too and it's not wheel bearing checked them all, the whine gets higher pitched as I speed up, thinking the transmission is making it, could be a bearing in the transmission. been like that since 54000 and I'm up to 63000 and the noise hasn't gotten worse. I've changed the transmission oil and it did dampened down the noise but still can hear it.


----------



## Jc4kristin (Feb 12, 2019)

I have a 2011 Cruz and its making the same sound.


----------



## FuryMonkey (Feb 23, 2019)

Finally got the car jacked up. I am now fairly certain it's a bearing in the transmission.

Over the past weeks I've sometimes thought that the sound was definitely coming from the passenger side wheel hub, and then the next day it would seem the source was closer to the driver side.

I didn't have someone to help me keep the wheels up to speed, so there wasn't much time to check closely before they slowed down, but the sound was definitely driver side and louder under the hood than from beside the wheel.

I wonder how long this bearing will hold up.


----------



## FuryMonkey (Feb 23, 2019)

Changed the fluid. It was quite low and after refill it's leaking slowly from somewhere. Suspect outer seal. How difficult or costly is this repair?


----------

